

Comparison of svn software. SVN vs GIT vs MECURIAL vs CVS - donkey50
http://www.timedoctor.com/biz3.0/git-mecurial-and-cvs-comparison-of-svn-software/
There are a lot of opinions regarding which version control framework is the best, and can force programmers and project management teams into fierce debate.... a guide for PMs gettting started with version control.
======
pnathan
Does not adequately cover hg.

